# Cod4 "connection timed out"



## 06s2blakeleyl (Nov 1, 2007)

when i load Cod4 it runs fine. i try to connect to an online server and i get 1 of two problems. 1. i get the whole 1..2..3..etc until it gets to 11 then says "connection timed out" or 2. The map starts to load and the load finishes then i get "connection timed out". i have tried /reconnect i have tried cl_connectiontime and cl_connectionattempts. it takes quite a few goes to get it working only to get "connection timed out" the next time a map loads. sometimes i do get to go on 2 or 3 maps before this happens....but it starts to get really annoying after the first 100000 times u do it. can anyone help with this problem? also is anyone else getting this problem? 
(just a bit of festive cheer)


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Have you try updating the patch?


----------



## AjArron (Dec 12, 2007)

Yea the new patch sorts it out
Unless you got downloaded the game from somewhere, like steam, then you can try right clicking cod4 in my games, then local files, then verify integrity of game cache.


----------



## Shortys748 (Oct 23, 2005)

Yeah, I was getting the same problem. It's a bug in the game. I changed my connection attempts from 10 to 30. It normally connects before getting to 30. I still get the slow connecting. Hopefully they will work it out.


----------

